# I Need a Good, Reasonable Pair of Boots



## Mass. Wine Guy (Mar 31, 2009)

I wish I had the money for custom made Westco or Whites, but I don't. I'm just looking for boots that are comfortable, pretty well-made and no more than around $150 or so. Does either of this pair seem ok (does anyone own them)?:

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...4=502767&shop_method=pp&feat=502767-sub2&np=Y

http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...4=502767&shop_method=pp&feat=502767-sub2&np=Y

Thank you.


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 31, 2009)

I've tried reasoning with boots but found them to all be extremely unreasonable.  %-P 

I have Terra Wild Sider boots with a molded sole that wraps up onto the toe caps.  I use my feet a lot to move bucked rounds out from under foot and wear the leather off the toes of regular boots.


----------



## Stevebass4 (Mar 31, 2009)

i like Timerland Pros pit boss 

you can get them for around 80.00 with an online coupon from Timberland


----------



## titan (Mar 31, 2009)

Terra Wild Siders are the only work boot I haven't worn the toes out of.I'm currently wearing Dakota "Ironworker" boots:comfortable as a good sneaker...no heel but slippery on snow and ice.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Mar 31, 2009)

I used these this winter.  For 90 bucks, they rock.

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/p/...t-Gore-Tex-Work-Boots-Waterproof-For-Men.html


----------



## LLigetfa (Mar 31, 2009)

I couldn't find a pic of Wild Siders but these look about the same.


----------



## savageactor7 (Mar 31, 2009)

WalMart specials I think they're called Brahmas. Buy 'em for $38 ...I used to spend good coin for Tom McCann boots. But that was then and this is now.


----------



## Backroads (Apr 1, 2009)

I personally cannot wear cheap boots.  Get a good quality boot...your feet AND back will thank you.  Currently I wear Redwings and swear by them, but they're higher than your limit.  Best advice is to wear them around the store for at least 10-15 minutes and make sure you like them.  Redwings on the other hand though, you really have to break them in and they take weeks not hours to break in.  But when they do, I've found no better boot out there for comfort, wear, and reliability.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 1, 2009)

The nice thing about boots from LL Bean is if you're ever unhappy with them just send them back for a new pair. I used to wear hiking boots all the time (day hikers really) and I had a few pair that were wearing out in less than 6 months . . . I kept bringing them back and they kept replacing them. The final pair I bought however lasted a long time and I felt as though I got my money's worth.

I'm wicked hard on foot-wear . . . maybe due to my bulk or maybe due to the fact that I work hard and play hard . . . well since I work for the government technically I guess I don't really work hard . . . but I do play hard. The boots I use for work that I have found stand up pretty well to daily abuse are Redwings . . . and when my work boots begin to lose their luster and tread I usually relegate an older pair to work boots and they stand up pretty well to a few more years of truly hard abuse.


----------



## caber (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm asking myself this very same question.  I've been picking up steeltoe boots at Target cause they are solid, comfortable and only about 45 dollars.  But I am tearing thru them at a rate of 2 a year.  That adds up.  If I could get a good boot for $100 that woudl last 2-3 years, I'd be way ahead.


----------



## Henz (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a pair of Steele tow Chippawa logger boots. By far and above betterthan any other boot out there including Red Wing. they did cost me $175 and that was 10 years ago..they are still running strong!


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Apr 1, 2009)

The Bean boots are made in the U.S.,look pretty rugged and I can always return them. But Red Wings certainly seem better, and not much more expensive.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 1, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> I wish I had the money for custom made Westco or Whites, but I don't. I'm just looking for boots that are comfortable, pretty well-made and no more than around *$150* or so. Does either of this pair seem ok (does anyone own them)?:
> 
> http://www.llbean.com/webapp/wcs/st...4=502767&shop_method=pp&feat=502767-sub2&np=Y
> 
> ...



The problem with this price point is that you're buying Chinese made boots.  For another $50 you can start looking at American made boots.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 1, 2009)

I bought a pair of Red Wing boots for hunting but found they just was too warm (1600 Thinsulate). So I waited until it got colder and tried them for wear when cutting wood. They are great. They remind me of the old loggers boot I used to wear and can no longer find. But I usually can't wear them when it gets over about 35 degrees. I've worn them several years now and they show no wear.

These were bought from Cabela and their return policy is one of the very best.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 1, 2009)

Adirondackwoodburner said:
			
		

> I have a pair of Steele tow *Chippawa* logger boots. By far and above betterthan any other boot out there including *Red Wing.* they did cost me $175 and that was 10 years ago..they are still running strong!



These boots are made in the same factory, on the same lasts.  Only the labels are different.


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 1, 2009)

my employer gives us a pair of timberland pro boots free every year, or 35$ to get our own. I found that they are great as long as you buy good insoles for them as soon as you get them, the ones that come with them are too thin and flat. I am an airplane mechanic and spend 10+ hrs a day working on my feet most of the time. I have two old pairs that I still use to mow the lawn or other dirty work from past years, they switched styles on me last year and this years boots may not make it until june.


----------



## BrotherBart (Apr 1, 2009)

I wear the Matterhorn 12255 Miner's Boot. Costs a fortune but they are going to last longer than I do. And maybe let me keep my feet that long.

http://quanticoboot.com/qb/detail.aspx?ID=33


----------



## LLigetfa (Apr 1, 2009)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> my employer gives us a pair of timberland pro boots free every year, or 35$ to get our own.


My employer has a $75 annual boot allowance but I can't wear out a pair of boots in a year.  Just as well as I do tend to spend more on boots than the allowance covers so I have to pay the difference.


----------



## TMonter (Apr 2, 2009)

My complaint with Redwings is something in their style hurts my feet at least my last set did. I'm in the market for a new set as well and I'm looking to spend less than $200. Been looking at Danner and a few other brands but haven't made a decision yet.


----------



## Dix (Apr 2, 2009)

I love my Wolverines. Insulated, non steel toe (can't have a steel toe with the horses) I've had these for 5 years, and they are the most comfy shoes/boots I have.

I think they make a steel toe. 

Boot Barn runs some excellant sales.

http://www.bootbarn.com/


----------



## skinnykid (Apr 2, 2009)

I recently bought Georgia boots. $130 to my door and they had cheaper also. These are my first pair of "logger" boots and I love them.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 2, 2009)

TMonter said:
			
		

> My complaint with Redwings is something in their style hurts my feet at least my last set did. I'm in the market for a new set as well and I'm looking to spend less than $200. Been looking at Danner and a few other brands but haven't made a decision yet.



Do yourself and America a favor and get American made Danners.  Eff China.


----------



## madrone (Apr 2, 2009)

Danner. Best boots I ever bought.


----------



## Backroads (Apr 2, 2009)

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> My employer has a $75 annual boot allowance but I can't wear out a pair of boots in a year.  Just as well as I do tend to spend more on boots than the allowance covers so I have to pay the difference.



I also get the allowance at work.  We get $90/Yr and if we goto Redwing we get another 15% off on top of that.  I bought my last set of loggers on sale for about $60.  And like you, I can't wear them out in a year.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd love to buy Danner, but they're too much money for me now. I hold no special allegience to U.S.-made products. I just like to buy what's well-made. Many countries make really crappy boots and tools; some don't. I'd never buy an American car no matter what.

Does anyone else have Georgia boots?


----------



## Henz (Apr 2, 2009)

The difference between Chippawa and Red wings are like the difference between Chevy and GMC. GMC is typically more expensive but is more plush or higher quality leather, speakers etc. I love my Chippawas


----------



## madrone (Apr 2, 2009)

I have a pair of Georgia 8" work boots. They're fine. A decent middle of the road choice.

I also drive a Focus, which is a damn good car. Trouble-free for 8 years, comfortable, handles nice, good gas mileage. I was a honda/toyota loyalist before this one, but I've had to change my tune.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 2, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> I'd love to buy Danner, but they're too much money for me now. *I hold no special allegience to U.S.-made products. I just like to buy what's well-made. Many countries make really crappy boots and tools; some don't. I'd never buy an American car no matter what.
> *
> Does anyone else have Georgia boots?



It's one of the few areas in which American manufacturing still leads the way.  If Japan or some other non-communist-bastard country made good boots I'd look hard at them.  But every workboot I've ever seen is either Chinese or American.  Eff China.

*EDIT* - not long ago ALL Danners were American made, now many (half or more) are made by the filthy Chi-Coms.


----------



## Rowski (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had good luck with these boots. I wear them 8+ hours a day. That's on concrete and asphalt. I also wear them for evening and weekends for outdoor work. 







Cabela's Roughneck S.A.W Boots


----------



## Backroads (Apr 3, 2009)

Some Redwings are not made here in Michigan, USA anymore either...they have the dreadful M.I.C. on the tag now.  And I must admit, there laces are the absolute WORST!  Granted that gaurantee them for life, but they still suck and aren't worth putting in the boot.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

Redd, I resent the Communist system in China less than I resent the disregard for human rights and the occupation of Tibet. This is why I try not to buy things from China, as well as the quality issues. I can't say Capitalism has done a lot better, at least the way we've done it here.

Rowski, those Cabela's boots look good. I'm kiind of thinking among those, Georgia or Justin boots (which I think are U.S. made). Does anyone have a pair of Justins?


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 3, 2009)

we get the deal on timberland boots because they rent hangar space for their company jet from us.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

rowerwet said:
			
		

> we get the deal on timberland boots because they rent hangar space for their company jet from us.



Cool! Maybe I can send you some cash and you could buy some boots for me. I'm glad to hear at least one company still has a private jet.


----------



## Gooserider (Apr 3, 2009)

Are you looking for boots to use while cutting, or more for general doing everything?

If you are looking for chainsaw cutting, it is worth pointing out that while steel toes are a very good idea, OSHA does require (and IMHO it's a good idea even if OSHA doesn't apply to you) people using chainsaws professionally to wear chainsaw rated protective footgear.  This type of boot has a steel toe, AND protective chainstop fabric (kevlar or equivalent) on the sides and top of the foot, and up the ankle.

According to some of the sources I've seen, the problem with just a plain steel toe is that a lot of the reported chainsaw foot hits are to the top and sides of the foot, not to the steel toe area, so the ST doesn't help much, and leather does little to slow a running chain...  Bear in mind that while it looks fairly simple from the outside, the human foot is a VERY complex biomechanical unit, with lots of small bones, tendons and other tricky bits - it is easy to damage, and hard / expensive to fix in a way that doesn't cause permanent disability.

When I decided to get chainsaw boots, about the same time I started to get serious about cutting, I did a lot of searching.  Chainsaw rated boots are hard to find.  Labonville has some, and they are supposed to be pretty good, and aren't horribly expensive.

However what I ended up getting, and have been VERY happy with are the Matterhorn brand Chainsaw boots - claimed to be the only boots that are UL listed for chainsaw protection.  More layers of kevlar than the Labonvilles, and taller, with the protection going all the way up the shaft, so you have more coverage.  They are also made with a layer of Gore-tex under the leather so your feet don't get soaked if you have to stand in a puddle, but still can breathe (kind of - Gore-tex is better than 100% waterproof, but it isn't perfect...)  They are seriously expensive, but are VERY well made - I'm tough on my boots, and don't maintain them the way I should  :red: but these still look reasonably good, don't show more than cosmetic wear, and are absolutely the most comfortable footgear I've EVER owned, including shoes that were a fraction of the weight, and were purchased for comfort...  I wear them helping a friend with his wood business, and for doing most any kind of work where I want something solid on my feet.

They are kind of big and clunky, not to surprising considering the amount of material in them - they feel a bit odd when driving, and make the toe shift on a motorcycle a definite challenge, but you get used to that.  They are a bit warm, but not overly so, and it's amazing how well they work in the winter - first pair of steel toes that didn't make my toes feel like they were in a freezer after an hour or so.

If you care about such things (I don't) Matterhorn is made in the USA (Martinsburg, PA)

Highly reccommended...

I've also had reasonably good luck with Carolina boots, and Rocky.

Gooserider


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Apr 3, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> Redd, I resent the Communist system in China less than I resent the disregard for human rights and the occupation of Tibet. This is why I try not to buy things from China, as well as the quality issues. *I can't say Capitalism has done a lot better, at least the way we've done it here.*
> 
> Rowski, those Cabela's boots look good. I'm kiind of thinking among those, Georgia or Justin boots (which I think are U.S. made). Does anyone have a pair of Justins?



Yes you can.  I don't see emmer effers flooding INTO China.  Do you?


----------



## rowerwet (Apr 3, 2009)

Mass. Wine Guy said:
			
		

> rowerwet said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it is funny that the same crooked poiticians who make (made) a fuss about CEO's in corporate jets, fly around in them when WE are all paying for them (ever wonder how much it costs to fly barry around in his private 747 with the back up no more than 2 hrs away as well as his fleet of helicopters (17 new ones coming soon from italy), "amtrac" joe in his 757,  or queen nancy and her G-4 (vc-20), or dingy harry (vc-20). while they tell us how bad it is for 3500 dollar/ hr (or more) CEO to fly private jets (actualy saves the company money) , they all do it and we foot the bill, I don't think it saves us any money to have them go that way or to demand the use of military bases instead of public airports (don't want the great unwashed to see thier tax dollars at work).
Unfortunatly due to all the hypocrites, corporate flying is down and all of us little guys are the ones hurt, less maintenance (mechanics), less fuel (everyone from the fuelers on the ramp, desk people, delivery truck drivers all facing lay offs and less hours)
parts people (less wear and tear=less overhauls at all the shops, less parts shipping (ups, fedex), less orders for new equipment). I don't see how throwing pilots, mechanics, fuelers, overhaulers, assemblyline workers, etc. out of a job is supposed to "save the economy".
AND how about the high priest of carbon flying around on his G-2 (algore), one of the biggest gas guzzling (due to it's age and size) corporate jets ( I gues his ego won't fit in a smaller jet or airliner), while we are all supposed to huddle in the dark and cold in our government mandated high rises to save the planet.


----------



## Mass. Wine Guy (Apr 3, 2009)

Gooserider, I agree wholeheartedly about the benefits of good chainsaw protective boots. I'd love to get a pair, but it is impossibl;e for me right now. So I'm looking for a well-made pair of leather boots with no steel toe. Madsen's has its own brand of logger's lug-sole boots that are starting to look attractive.


----------



## mobetter (Apr 3, 2009)

Been wearing steel toes for near 30 years .

  Best , most comfortable I've worn are Work One. 

 Made in USA and wear real nice.

  Not loggers but if you need a good all around pair these are worth a look


----------



## sweetheat (Apr 6, 2009)

As a Ironworker in my other life, I'd gotten used to boots with even treads, no heels. I've used Red Wings for comfort and durability with 200 grams of thinsulate for fall and spring, wear the uninsulated redwings in the summer. Winter boots, now thats a different boot all together, depending on the weather or day, I'll swap back and forth with a pair of muck arctic's, or L.L. Bean insulated bean boots. Bought some irish setter boots made in China, I had to return them, my feet would not adjust. doing construction all day seems I can get several years from a pair. money is no object when it comes to comfortable feet if you wear them all day 365 days a year. sweetheat


----------



## runandjump (Apr 7, 2009)

Try www.bargainoutfiters.com They are not too hateful on prices. It is a risk to buy from internet without trying them on but go to a local store and try some on and see if www.bo.com has them. I ordered some Wolverine Durashocks from them for ~30.00 and loved them.


----------

